# airbrush compressor



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I am looking to bring the paint booth in to the house. I have two kids and most of my painting will be done late at night. Looking for a quiet quality compressor, anybody have a good recommendation without breaking the bank?


----------



## debrartin (Jul 4, 2015)

kissmybasstoo said:


> I am looking to bring the paint booth in to the house. I have two kids and most of my painting will be done late at night. Looking for a quiet quality compressor, anybody have a good recommendation without breaking the bank?


Sure I would highly recommended you to this quiet airbrush compressor. This is an oil free silentaire AMP 50-24 quiet running airbrush compressor. If you try that compressor i think you don't face any kind of breaking problem.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Harbor Freight has several different models that run quiet and are easy on the wallet. This is the one I bought 3 years ago for use in the house. I paint quite a lot and it still works like new. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/16-hp-58-psi-oilless-airbrush-compressor-60329.html


----------

